
NAGA, savedroid, and useful ICOs - BLP4YC
http://researchly.leobosankic.com/2017/12/24/naga-savedroid-and-useful-icos/
======
philfrasty
Savedroid came back from the dead:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5_bwFf_byo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5_bwFf_byo)

~~~
BLP4YC
saw that. but I am still unsure why they need an own token in the first place

